

Need Help:How to create Video for YC Application? - kshitizanand

I am submitting an application for YC. My co-founders are in geographically distatnt places and it is not possible to get all together to create a video at one place. I would like suggestions on how to create/submit the video for the application.
======
formosa
I'd suggest you using skype there's a ton of free software that lets you do
the same. But honestly, I'd suggest doing a real video for your application to
make sure it has a higher production quality.

A lot of times it isn't what you say but how you say it.

I personally use adobe premier and afteraffects to make sure that the intro,
content and outro looks tight. You could also use final cut pro but im not an
appler person.

i think its important to use a decent film editor so that you can level
everyone's sound and make sure that message comes through clearly... but i
admit i may be over thinking it.

~~~
kshitizanand
Thanks! Will definitely keep your suggestions in mind!

------
revorad
Record a skype or Google hangout video call. Probably easiest to use an
external camera for recording, instead of wasting time with screen capture
etc.

~~~
kshitizanand
Thanks! Was just wondering if that is acceptable!

